# What do you use your "strobe" function for?



## Hot Brass (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi: Just curious (newbie!) as to what you use your "strobe' function on your flashlight for....is it to incapacitate attackers for a second, or what are some other uses?
Same goes for the obvious S.O.S. function...other than survival? Thanks,Hot Brass


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 2, 2012)

Have never used it. Not a believer in the first use there are other more effective defensive strategies, and have never had to use a flashlight in an emergency in that manner yet, hopefully never will. 

Other than an emergency I dont ever see me using the function.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't. Never once have I had a legitimate use for strobe.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 2, 2012)

I have only used it at party's


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Aug 2, 2012)

Many a party. Nothing else.


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Aug 2, 2012)

it has two general functions, one is to anoy folks with and the other is to say ''ooo nig shney one with 58 fuctions and it comes with a free puddy cat, a bag of crisps and..we'll charge yu later' ??

if it was sos..yeh, comes under a function, if it was 3 quick long pause or 6 quick long pause it would come under 'need help/ ok now'.. but stroabing? yup the two reasons above.

mine plays the ukalayley ner ner nu ner ner lmao!

added in..

have you seen starwars? they all have flashing led lights, or was it 'you will buy this Luke'...'use the forse, the 57 clicky selectable strobey forse'... ahh sorry, yup yup, i've got it..'you WILL buy one with a strobe'........NOW cheepy cheapy, f....k you long time 5 dolla. (what else can they do with that chip? they bought fousands of um!).


----------



## Sintro (Aug 2, 2012)

It's well use on coyotes and I'm sure other wild animals.

I think it all depends on the speed of the strobe, because a real slow one doesn't seem as useful to me, a slow strobe would be like having a really slow abs; you could do it yourself. While a fast strobe, such as on the Crelant 7g5 v2 freaks you out more. I wouldn't even have to be an animal, and if someone shined the strobe at me, I'd be like WTF?


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Aug 2, 2012)

just had a little ponder, and i think a new section tittled 'the ergot ward' should be set up by admin, specifically for those tecno failure devices, bad batteries, wonky chips etc, with a rating of all time worste lol.

worste design awards :shrug:


----------



## wjv (Aug 2, 2012)

On a different forum where I am a member, there is a sub-forum for Law Enforcement Officer. I asked a question there if any of the LEOs there have ever used the strobe in a real life situation. . Nope! None of them felt that it was a viable option. Trying it at home I found that the dog and my youngest daughter simply ignore it. And my wife and oldest daughter tell me to shut the {BLEEPING} thing off. 

I really wonder why it is actually included on flashlights, and who the heck came up with the idea that it would be useful?

Have no clue what effect it would have on a PCP or Crack addict charging at you with a knife.


----------



## TweakMDS (Aug 2, 2012)

If a crackhead is already charging at you it won't do anything I fear... However, a strobe is great at getting attention, mostly from peripheral vision. It's not a huge feature, and the defensive aspect is overrated in my opinion. Only if you surprise a burglar in the dark, a strobe and a heavy voice might cause a flee rather than fight reaction, which might just be the optimal outcome.


----------



## bushmattster (Aug 2, 2012)

Absolutely nothing. It's a joke for defensive purposes. I don't need any blinky functions at all.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 2, 2012)

wjv said:


> On a different forum where I am a member, there is a sub-forum for Law Enforcement Officer. I asked a question there if any of the LEOs there have ever used the strobe in a real life situation. . Nope! None of them felt that it was a viable option. Trying it at home I found that the dog and my youngest daughter simply ignore it. And my wife and oldest daughter tell me to shut the {BLEEPING} thing off.
> 
> I really wonder why it is actually included on flashlights, and who the heck came up with the idea that it would be useful?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Aug 2, 2012)

let just say this

Since I got my new XML driven lights with strobe function, I have *NOT* been attacked by a bear, or siberian tiger. Not even once.

there ya go


----------



## wjv (Aug 2, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> let just say this
> 
> Since I got my new XML driven lights with strobe function, I have *NOT* been attacked by a bear, or siberian tiger. Not even once.
> 
> there ya go




I thought that Bear and Siberian Tiger required a different strobe mode for each!

Natasha and I use strobe to defend against Moose and Squirrel!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know why I like it.. but I do. It mostly get used to annoy people and temporarily blind friends during many beers.


----------



## CMAG (Aug 2, 2012)

no use disco is dead the slow blink on my pocket rocket has a use and is bypassed until needed


----------



## nickso (Aug 2, 2012)

I was also going to mention the other LEO posts I have seen and they have said the same thing.
IMHO if all I had were the FL, then I would use the weight/hardness metal and not the strobe for defense.


----------



## Stu_Travelbee (Aug 2, 2012)

Twice in the last six months I used the strobe function on my TA20 when helping at the scene of auto accidents on the highway near our home at night. It takes just under 15 minutes for emergence responders to arrive due to our remote location. This part of the highway has a 65 MPH speed limit so I used the strobe to alert others vehicles to the accident in the dark then switch back to regular mode.


----------



## nickso (Aug 2, 2012)

Stu_Travelbee said:


> Twice in the last six months I used the strobe function on my TA20 when helping at the scene of auto accidents on the highway near our home at night. It takes just under 15 minutes for emergence responders to arrive due to our remote location. This part of the highway has a 65 MPH speed limit so I used the strobe to alert others vehicles to the accident in the dark then switch back to regular mode.



Great example of a good use.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't and I wouldn't buy a primary light with that feature unless it was well hidden. I say primary because I have purchased keychain lights like the Lod or preon that have strobe. The only time I have ever used them is to annoy my wife.


----------



## inspirit (Aug 2, 2012)

defend myself in pitch dark, shot light directly into the eyes of the criminal


----------



## reppans (Aug 2, 2012)

nickso said:


> Great example of a good use.



+1 good use and good idea to switch back to a regular mode after grabbing initial attention. 

I just picked up an Eagletac D25A clicky and I like that the strobes are buried from the UI. It also has full power slow flashing and half power slower flashing that I think would be appropriate for changing a flat tire by the road side, and as a bicyclist/pedestrian after dark (respectively). Lastly, as a camper, I could see using a beacon mode too.


----------



## PaleBlueDot (Aug 3, 2012)

I use it all the time whenever I go hiking. It's very useful for getting someone's attention far away. If I get a 'where are you?' on my walkie talkie, I cup my hand and strobe my palm while turning it 360 degrees. I usually get a 'ok, I see your light' after. Also, my dog has gotten to the point where he can wander around in the dark and comes straight to me when he sees me strobing the ground.


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Aug 3, 2012)

Stu_Travelbee said:


> Twice in the last six months I used the strobe function on my TA20 when helping at the scene of auto accidents on the highway near our home at night. It takes just under 15 minutes for emergence responders to arrive due to our remote location. This part of the highway has a 65 MPH speed limit so I used the strobe to alert others vehicles to the accident in the dark then switch back to regular mode.



ah-hahhhhh an actual use!


----------



## SoCalDep (Aug 3, 2012)

I've used a strobe a couple times on tactical building searches, but since no one was actually there, I can't fully testify as to its effectiveness. I have also conducted some force-on-force training using strobe and we found it to be more effective than just the bright light when "getting off the X" and maneuvering against an aggressor who is charging you. Of course, the effectiveness depends on a couple things. First, The defender must already have the light in his/her hand and have a plan on what to do with it. This requires training, but just like any martial art or fighting style, isn't impossible to apply in the real world. Second, the light must be able to "instantly" access strobe. Since I value a high-mode (non-strobe) for most of what I do tactically, most lights won't work for this task. The multi-click strobe lights are too complicated and too easy to skip and accidentally activate another mode like 'low'. The bezel twist lights are too slow to activate or remove the strobe function if you need high. 

I recently purchased two Klarus lights (XT11 and XT1C). These are the first lights I've used where I can truly see them being used in a reactive tactical situation due to the dual-tailcap switch allowing instant momentary strobe or high mode. Now the question becomes how effective strobe really is, what situations it may work for, and whether it is worth incorporating into the tactical tool-box. I know there are many who say they have heard of no law enforcement officers who have used strobe. Well, most LE are still carrying incandescent Mag and Streamlights, have no training on the use of strobe, and a built-in aversion to change. We have seen this happen with the introduction of ballistic vests, transition from revolvers to semi-auto pistols, ammunition technology, less lethal weaponry, particularly batons, weapon-mounted lights, and lasers. So just because it hasn't been used doesn't mean it doesn't have potential value. 

I do not see strobe as a solution to every problem, or even a majority of problems, but it just might be the right tool for 'some' jobs, and I feel it warrants objective study to see if it works. The key is training and testing in a force-on-force environment, using lights designed to do what we need the strobe to do, and then seeing if it works in the real world. So my jury is still out, but I'm looking into it and won't dismiss it yet.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 3, 2012)

When I'm out with the family and crossing the street at night I strobe the ground when crossing the street. In most cases approaching drivers slow down.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 3, 2012)

SoCalDep said:


> I've used a strobe a couple times on tactical building searches, but since no one was actually there, I can't fully testify as to its effectiveness. I have also conducted some force-on-force training using strobe and we found it to be more effective than just the bright light when "getting off the X" and maneuvering against an aggressor who is charging you. Of course, the effectiveness depends on a couple things. First, The defender must already have the light in his/her hand and have a plan on what to do with it. This requires training, but just like any martial art or fighting style, isn't impossible to apply in the real world. Second, the light must be able to "instantly" access strobe. Since I value a high-mode (non-strobe) for most of what I do tactically, most lights won't work for this task. The multi-click strobe lights are too complicated and too easy to skip and accidentally activate another mode like 'low'. The bezel twist lights are too slow to activate or remove the strobe function if you need high.
> 
> I recently purchased two Klarus lights (XT11 and XT1C). These are the first lights I've used where I can truly see them being used in a reactive tactical situation due to the dual-tailcap switch allowing instant momentary strobe or high mode. Now the question becomes how effective strobe really is, what situations it may work for, and whether it is worth incorporating into the tactical tool-box. I know there are many who say they have heard of no law enforcement officers who have used strobe. Well, most LE are still carrying incandescent Mag and Streamlights, have no training on the use of strobe, and a built-in aversion to change. We have seen this happen with the introduction of ballistic vests, transition from revolvers to semi-auto pistols, ammunition technology, less lethal weaponry, particularly batons, weapon-mounted lights, and lasers. So just because it hasn't been used doesn't mean it doesn't have potential value.
> 
> I do not see strobe as a solution to every problem, or even a majority of problems, but it just might be the right tool for 'some' jobs, and I feel it warrants objective study to see if it works. The key is training and testing in a force-on-force environment, using lights designed to do what we need the strobe to do, and then seeing if it works in the real world. So my jury is still out, but I'm looking into it and won't dismiss it yet.




The key is training to use a 'strobe flashlight'.

Beside the most common use is to signal an accident or caution warning if you need it. But the key for any use is training and the ability to think under stress.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Aug 3, 2012)

to annoy people in my workplace ..............and to say looky what i,ve got..


----------



## chmsam (Aug 3, 2012)

There's another thread that describes my using it at the scene of a minor traffic accident this past winter. 

Mind you, drivers ignored 200+ lumens shined directly at them but finally paid attention to the strobe feature.

So heck yeah, I like the strobe feature.

Don't know if it actually saved lives but several driver who did not pay attention to the light before I turned on the strobe feature spun on black ice and there was quite a bit of damage.

If there's another incident (and I hope there isn't) I'll use it from the "git-go." I'm now a believer.


----------



## bbrins (Aug 4, 2012)

Be careful not to aim your light or strobe someone right in the eyes when you are trying to warn them of some danger like a traffic accident, it's kind of hard to avoid something when all you can see is spots. A better option might be to aim it at what you are trying to warn them of, like that patch of black ice or the back of your disabled vehicle, this allows them to actually see what you want them to avoid and the less intense reflection of your strobe will get their attention.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 4, 2012)

bbrins said:


> Be careful not to aim your light or strobe someone right in the eyes when you are trying to warn them of some danger like a traffic accident, it's kind of hard to avoid something when all you can see is spots. A better option might be to aim it at what you are trying to warn them of, like that patch of black ice or the back of your disabled vehicle, this allows them to actually see what you want them to avoid and the less intense reflection of your strobe will get their attention.




Yes!

Never use a strobe in someone's eyes for their attention.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Aug 4, 2012)

A fast strobe such as Inova's will cause a duck to freeze while you walk up and touch it. While people and actual wildlife seem to cope with a strobe better, it does make depth perception difficult. As long as you walk in a strait line the ducks apparently can't tell if your getting closer. So perhaps some survival hunting use.


----------



## Magic socks (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes on my MTB riding on road to woods. Would like the slow speed of flash down but don't have the skills or knowledge.


----------



## Vortus (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill set a light on strobe on the road next to my semi where I am working if I am on the shoulder where I even think I might get hit. If I have to use the road side of the truck to get to where the problem is, ill also keep it flashing at the ground while I head back there. I have noticed a significant difference in the people that move over when its on vs when its not. 

Ill strobe a sec or two if I am walking toward a truckstop, or rest facility and there are trucks coming through where I am at. Otherwise I just leave the normal light on enough to see by.

Also set up assorted lights with different filters on them on strobe for halloween. 

For something that takes no space, requires no extra effort, sorry, I don't consider a few clicks or twists effort, its a handy little tool to have when needed.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sintro said:


> I think it all depends on the speed of the strobe, because a real slow one doesn't seem as useful to me, a slow strobe would be like having a really slow abs; you could do it yourself. While a fast strobe, such as on the Crelant 7g5 v2 freaks you out more.


On the contrary. With a fast strobe, like most flashlights use, your pupils don´t really have to adjust. The frequency is too high and therefor the pupils just see a flicker in the bright light. You can shine a bright light into someoney eyes with the same effect. It´s just the brightness of the fast strobe that might have an effect, not the strobe itself. If you have a slower strobe (like the one in AW´s softstart switch), the pupils have to constantly adjust from wide to narrow which is definitly more effective and far more annoying to the one being strobed. After all, I consider strobe pure nonsense in regards to self defense or tactical applications. Signaling, that´s OK.

Eric


----------



## fiberguy (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been told that it cuts through fog or smoke a bit better than constant light. The reflections off the particles in the air are somehow less intense under strobe. I'm not sure I can agree with this from a scientific standpoint. We also don't get all that much fog here at sea level, so I haven't had much opportunity to try it out and decide for myself. I doubt it though.


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Aug 5, 2012)

from what i've seen of the kids on building sites these days they'd lagh it, wait till your gone and carry on.(on par with daddy confronting the 5 year olds with the dreaded 'WHAT-AV-YU-DUN'.. wooo scarey lol heres a list of the rongs i dun daddy lmao!).

lets face it, the only people freeked by a strobe torch or the paranoid and disturbed of mind..de aliens iz cumin to get you! 

i have thought of a one time use though, doing the snazzy 70's acid scene with a fit bird, not much on..camera action rollll...sad but there yu go.


----------



## Pinetreebbs (Aug 5, 2012)

Testing, annoying my wife and the look'a me factor.


----------



## Magic socks (Aug 5, 2012)

Pinetreebbs said:


> Testing, annoying my wife and the look'a me factor.



wow must test, does it stop wife from talking!


----------



## ScottFree (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used it to annoy new guys at work. Most of the new guys arrive for summer work or are college students and most of them work nights and they are always asked to work outside in the warehouse. Occasionally I will be asked to work night shifts from 10 till 8, though I sometimes stay until 10am. The warehouse at the back of the supermarket at work is quite large and because the warehouse is not that well-lit and there are always a lot of cardboard cages and other equipment there are quite a few hidey-holes at work and secret entrances. It can also be scary as hell.

Most of the time me or a mate of mine will hide around the warehouse and shine the strobe around the guy. Not at him but sometimes right next or farther away. Then we'll move to a new place and shine again. Sometimes If we're lucky he'll move to a certain part of the warehouse where we can ambush him. If not we'll call it a day and try another ingenious hazing erm sorry




introductory welcome.


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to use the strobe at night when I was crossing the street. Now I just have a very bright light and it accomplishes the same thing. None of my other lights have a strobe feature.


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Aug 5, 2012)

slightly off thread..apologies for the humour..lol but it has to do with strobing.(ish). its late, i'm in pain lol.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342252-Aliens&p=3998479#post3998479


----------



## lightwait (Aug 5, 2012)

I like a strobe on my edc for the main purpose of distracting our cat. Whenever we take a phone call, the cat begins a campaign of attention-getting mischief. We keep a water spray bottle handy, but it's not handy enough. A quick blast of strobe in the general direction 'resets' the cat and he will go about normal cat business for a few minutes until again realizing there is a phone call in progress and creating mischief again.

Recently, I discovered another strange use. My wife freaks when there is a fly in the house, she will nearly bang holes in the walls trying to kill it. We had a real tough one to catch and I tried blasting it with the strobe and I was able to walk right up to it and do the deed. More testing needed on that use.


----------



## nativecajun (Aug 5, 2012)

Never use it!


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've used mine as a portable dance-party-catalyst device and it works! 

Caused 5 strangers in a ravine path to spontaneously start dancing, 2 of them had dogs that had moves you don't teach in dog training school.


----------



## chmsam (Aug 6, 2012)

bbrins said:


> Be careful not to aim your light or strobe someone right in the eyes when you are trying to warn them of some danger like a traffic accident, it's kind of hard to avoid something when all you can see is spots. A better option might be to aim it at what you are trying to warn them of, like that patch of black ice or the back of your disabled vehicle, this allows them to actually see what you want them to avoid and the less intense reflection of your strobe will get their attention.



Under normal circumstances that would be the case. However as I stated in the earlier thread I had used the light on low, had swept the roadway in front of me, had swept the light at the height of the oncoming cars grills, etc. and *nothing* worked. Only by shining the strobe directly at the drivers could I get them to slow down. In the meantime several cars had spun and/or grazed the outside concrete walls of the expressway. Some narrowly missed hitting the few people I allowed to be at the roadside instead of inside of their cars. One vehicle spun around and missed hitting one of the stopped vehicles by about 10 feet. Only one of those vehicles stopped by the way.

One vehicle tried to cut off a semi that was passing the scene and the truck passed within a yard or so of me. If I had felt it necessary and had them available, I would have thrown bricks at the cars to get them to slow down or stop. The roadway was on a blind curve, and on a merging ramp on an expressway where people were driving well over the posted speed limits while the surface was coated in black ice.

Please understand that I have a lot of experience and am not an idiot. Simply put and with no offence meant I was there, you folks were not. If I had any other option I would have used it but the average, moronic driver in the road tends to ignore anything except their cell phone, cup of coffee, and the sound system when they should be driving and not looking at anything that isn't more than a yard or two beyond their front bumper.

I won't say that I saved lives but I certainly prevented a lot of further damage and probably some injuries by doing what I did. 

I should also note the the arriving deputies were quite literally wide eyed in fear when they got out of their cars. I had to calm them down.

As I've said before if I had any other options I would have used them but what I did worked, worked well, and it seems was the only option. Most people would not have stopped and indeed there was another incident a few miles away that was just like the one I was at except that the other incident resulted in multiple vehicles being involved and there were injuries there as well. No one was hurt at my scene and very few cars were damaged (well, except for the two or three idiots who spun, hit the concrete wall, but did not stop).



On another note, the effects of a strobe are pretty much dependant on the amount of light that's being put out. Using a strobe with 25 lumens won't do much but might attract attention. Using a strobe with 250 lumens will get things done. Using a strobe with 500 lumens or more will bring things to a halt fairly quickly. 

Consider the difference between telling someone to do something in a whisper, a normal voice, and using a stack or two of 100 watt Marshalls on your PA system. One will be ignored, another will get a bit of attention, and the latter will bring things to a halt quickly but still won't kill anyone. It all depends on the situation, folks.


As for using a strobe to attract attention (let's say you're hiking and you get lost), unless someone is looking for it because they already know you are lost it probably won't work unless it is extremely bright. Want proof? When was the last time you saw a blinking light in the distance and went to see what was going on?


----------



## EnabLED (Aug 7, 2012)

'Couple uses for me.

I carry an AAA EDC to use as a backup when my bicycle headlight fails, I forgot to charge it, forgot to bring it, or when somebody I ride with has one of those problems. I don't use it often, but have used it for all these reasons. Basically, I carry a thick rubber band and strap the EDC to the handlebars. Works great. Flash gets me 2x the running time of high from a tiny battery -- I try to keep a fresh-charged battery in it, but also sometimes ride several hours at night at go. "Flash" on my light seems to be full brightness 50% duty cycle. That is pretty bright, if I could, I'd go 1/2 bright and 30% duty cycle for longer run time, but I wouldn't go any dimmer because it would probably be too dim. My regular bike light (USE Exposure MaXx) also has a "flash" mode that is on dim all the time and a bright flash about 10%(?) duty cycle. Much bigger/brighter light, much longer running time, the flash is not very visible -- but it works well enough, so I often use it on long night rides to save the battery for when it is dark (running time on high is 2+ hours, not enough to just leave it on high the whole ride.)

I also use the EDC flash to be seen moving heavy equipment at night in a dark yard -- partly so I don't get run over, mostly so I can guide somebody moving stuff. There's a couple pole lights and glare/reflection from them looks kinda like a flashlight beam sometimes, but the flash is easy to tell apart from ambient light.

99% of the time I just use solid beam, but that 1% of the time I find flash so useful, not having flash was a deal-breaker for me getting my current EDC. There's a lot of nice lights with no flash, but lucky for me there's also nice lights with flash.

I had a light with flash+SOS, I never used SOS. I would have liked a bright flash/dim flash instead or just save the extra position and the confusion it causes.


----------



## WDG (Aug 7, 2012)

I use strobe when I'm out walking the dog where there's no sidewalk, so drivers know I'm there. It seems to get drivers' attention even just shone on the ground. 

I'll have to give it a try on flies, the next time I'm trying to nail one.


----------



## Samy (Aug 7, 2012)

I finally managed to use my strobe function last night. I keep a 2xAA quark tactical XML in my car's door pocket with one of those mini Fenix orange 'traffic wands'. I keep the quark head set as tight=max and loose=strobe. I was following a line of traffic on the way home last night in a country rural road. We were travelling at the speed limit of 80klm (about 50mph?) around a bend in the road when a kangaroo hopped out in front of the car in front of mine and promptly smashed the front bumper of that car. 
The driver didn't know what to do and just stopped in the middle of the road, immediately after the bend - a bit dangerous. I managed to get the driver to pull over onto the shoulder of the road and i pulled over as well. I had my Sunwayman V10A (with 14500) in one hand and i grapped the quark and shoved the wand onto it and turned the strobe on. This was a very dark road so the strobe was really standing out! 
I made my way over to the other motorist to make sure she was ok and then accessed the damage to her car. A headlight was dangling and ther bumper was a bit smashed but otherwise perfectly able to be driven. I went back to the roo' which by now had expired and i dragged it off the road so as to not cause any road obstruction. I then made my way back to the damaged vehicle, unclipped the broken dangling light and gave it to the motorist so she could be on her way.
All the while, i had the strobe flashing away in one hand alerting other drivers of my presence. I'll tell you something, there were only about half a dozen vehicles which went past but some of them were hammering along well above the speed limit but as soon as they came around the bend and saw me waving the strobe in the 'slow down' motion (up and down) they hit the anchors and braked hard. I'm sure they all thought i was a police officer about to pull them over! 

Well the driver was able to leave, the roo' was no longer a hazard and my wife and i were able to get home safely too. Having the strobing wand made a huge difference to my visibility on that dark isolated bend in the road. I'm sure i would have stood out with just a plain strobe but by having that little cheap wand on the end was immediately recognisable to other drivers as an indication to slow down.

I'm going to get some wands and leave then in all the cars 

cheers


----------



## turbostreetracer (Aug 7, 2012)

I use the strobe function for 'fun'.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I like having the strobe feature, but I've yet to need it. That's okay.

Geoff


----------



## Art_vandeley (Aug 8, 2012)

Scare away animals. Lots of deer here where I live, and once they freeze in your headlights, I pull out my flashlight and strobe them a couple of times so they run away.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 8, 2012)

I never use it, and try to avoid it as much as possible. Fortunately strobe(and the other special modes) are hidden in the most lights today.


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 8, 2012)

Strobe is almost useless IMHO. I have never used it for anything other than getting funky with some hot fur in the disco


----------



## ToyTank (Aug 8, 2012)

Well done! Samy the Samaritan, the world needs more people willing to jump in and help others when they need it.


----------



## PhillyRube (Aug 8, 2012)

hoffmyster86 said:


> ah-hahhhhh an actual use!



Same thing, directing traffic at night, mostly as an attention getter. It shows up much better than the red wands initially.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Aug 8, 2012)

I've posted a couple times about strobing a delivery man daily at my shop.
The other day walking the dog I saw a porcupine. I stopped and watched it. Then I at strobbed it. It was still daylight but the strobing had zero effect on the animal. It was 6 feet away. Then the porcupine started walking twords me. Finally I said something and it ran away.
I was amazed that strobing the porcupine did not alert it to my presence.


----------



## curtispdx (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never been a fan of strobe because it seems to get in my way most of the time. That said, I've used it twice in the past month. Today, I used it to get the attention of a worker inside a closed business to get her to come to the door. (Actually, I did the same thing two days ago at a different business too.) that actually works pretty well.

The other time I used it was when checking out the inside of a house at an alarm call and we could hear someone in the bathroom. (Turns out that he lived there but we didn't know it at the time.) anyway, we waited outside the door, unannounced, until he exited the bathroom and that's when I strobed him. His reaction was to close his eyes and shield his face with his hands. Would a regular light shined on his face accomplish the same thing? Probably.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 8, 2012)

Never used the strobe feature. It's one of those features I'd rather do without, to be honest. On my old M3LT I kept triggering it by accident when I was trying to use low-mode.

I get the feeling it's thrown into most flashlights now just because someone did it first and everyone else wanted to match up.


----------



## Dionesius3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think it's original use was for visibility when walking or riding a bike near highways. I had a bicycle light when I was a kid that had the flashy function. Although the bulb was likely not bright enough to be distinguished from match. But my mom insisted that I have the light if I rode the bike after sundown. This was way before LED lights. And before anything other than more battery power made a light brighter.

But that is where the flashy was first seen by me, the next time I noticed it was when some paramedics started having them at traffic accidents, and now I see tow truck drivers using them regularly. 

I don't have a light with that function yet, perhaps I better remedy this immediately!!


----------



## Evltcat (Aug 9, 2012)

Hot Brass said:


> Hi: Just curious (newbie!) as to what you use your "strobe' function on your flashlight for....is it to incapacitate attackers for a second, or what are some other uses?
> Same goes for the obvious S.O.S. function...other than survival? Thanks,Hot Brass



I think this is the best answer I've seen yet...

:hahaha:


ChrisGarrett said:


> I shine it in my girlfriend's face when she doesn't make me a sandwich in time.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Halfpint (Aug 27, 2012)

This summer we have been having problems with coyotes and racoons around our farm. I'd originally gotten an Olight SR-91 for use as a handheld substitute for a pickup mounted spotlight when out chasing down livestock. Remembering that it had a `strobe' function our hired hand and I decided to give it a try on the `yotes -n-coons' to see what it might do. Whoa! Hit them with the SR-91's strobe and it is almost like you had `pinned' them in place! We had plenty of time to let them have it with either the 12ga or .223 semi-auto. (BTW, the `coons usually took 2-3 blasts of 00 buck whereas the `yotes could generally be dropped with no more than a couple rounds of 52gr ballistic tipped .223. Amazingly the `coons could absorb all most all of a 10rnd mag of the .223 before they were stopped! [It's pretty danged impressive to have a *big* boar `coon charging at you and seemingly being almost unstoppable even after you have pretty much emptied your mag! I was starting to wonder if my 1911 was going to be enough to give my hired hand enough time to pop in another mag.])


----------



## Combatmp (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not really a big fan of the strobe function.

Sure, on one hand, it disorientates an assailant.

BUT, if that flashlight is the only source of light, and your bad guy is running at you, it can get very sketchy, very quickly because every time the flash goes off, he is closer and closer. It just makes the bad guy look like he is going in slow motion at you. 

I'd rather just have a piercingly bright, constant light and maintain constant positive ID.


----------



## sdrowkcaB (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive never used the strobe function for anything other than temporarily blinding myself


----------



## Brasso (Aug 28, 2012)

Never used it. Don't like it. Wish it would go away.


----------



## Tiresius (Aug 29, 2012)

Parties? I honestly don't have a use for strobe. I doubt if there are much nearby that'll understand the SOS signals.

Aside from annoying my family members and my girlfriend, I do not have a use for strobe mode.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been on the fence about strobes, but in the case of HDS lights I think its done right. 
First and foremost they need to stay out of the way unless they are needed, not a problem with the programmable HDS. Strobe modes being in the way with no option to disable them is surely the reason that they are so commonly hated. 
Zebralight also hides their strobe away nicely. 

Emergency strobe (slow), "tactical" strobe (fast), and even SOS are plenty useful if the need for them ever arises.
I tested HDS' tactical strobe on myself. When shining into my eyes on high in a dark room while facing a mirror my eyes rapidly adjusted to where I could see myself in the mirror. With the rapid strobe however it was impossible for my eyes to adjust, alternately too bright and too dark to see, and the sensation of my pupils trying to keep up with dilating and contracting in time to the strobe was quite uncomfortable.
In contrast when I'm shining it properly Away from my face, the rapid strobe is sufficiently fast to give me a good view of whatever I'm lighting up. 
I find it a very useful, very obnoxious, and aggressive feature, so long as it isn't activated accidentally.


----------



## Empire (Aug 29, 2012)

I was leaving school(Night shift) and I heard a gunshot, Blasted the person with 300 lumens from a AA flashlight which was SADLY on strobe and blinded me too.
Turns out the gunshot was a car driving over a container and the person was some homeless dude walking out of the salvation army.
What a crazy life have I!


----------



## madecov (Aug 29, 2012)

I dislike SOS mode. But use strobe often for signaling. As long as it is seperate from the other modes it's fine. I have gotten used to strobe in the general sequence but not really enamered with it.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Making drivers notice me in traffic (in evening/night/poor visibility), mostly on pedestrian crossings. Signalling someone in crowds or whenever yelling or cell phone don't cut it. Just annoying someone (usually my wife).

Cheers


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 6, 2012)

believe it or not.... if you shine the strobe at bats you can see them fly in stop motion. i walk every night with the dogs and find myself watching the bats. seems stupid but it is a fact.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 6, 2012)

And I can do the same with my TN-11 on high. It is the bright light coming out of no where that makes them pause, not the strobe. 



Halfpint said:


> This summer we have been having problems with coyotes and racoons around our farm. I'd originally gotten an Olight SR-91 for use as a handheld substitute for a pickup mounted spotlight when out chasing down livestock. Remembering that it had a `strobe' function our hired hand and I decided to give it a try on the `yotes -n-coons' to see what it might do. Whoa! Hit them with the SR-91's strobe and it is almost like you had `pinned' them in place! We had plenty of time to let them have it with either the 12ga or .223 semi-auto. (BTW, the `coons usually took 2-3 blasts of 00 buck whereas the `yotes could generally be dropped with no more than a couple rounds of 52gr ballistic tipped .223. Amazingly the `coons could absorb all most all of a 10rnd mag of the .223 before they were stopped! [It's pretty danged impressive to have a *big* boar `coon charging at you and seemingly being almost unstoppable even after you have pretty much emptied your mag! I was starting to wonder if my 1911 was going to be enough to give my hired hand enough time to pop in another mag.])


----------



## Undark (Sep 7, 2012)

I always keep one of those red traffic wand addons for my Fenixes and Surefires in my car. In case of an emergency I would use the strobe on my Fenix in combination with the red plastic tube to alert other people. So far that has never necessary but I think it would be quite effective. Apart from that I've used tactical strobes to annoy my colleagues and that worked really well 

My old eternalight features a high frequency (adjustable) strobe which can be used to inspect rotating machinery. It is also quite interesting to watch computer fans and electric toothbrushes moving in slo-mo...


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 7, 2012)

Undark said:


> I always keep one of those red traffic wand addons for my Fenixes and Surefires in my car. In case of an emergency I would use the strobe on my Fenix in combination with the red plastic tube to alert other people. So far that has never necessary but I think it would be quite effective. Apart from that I've used tactical strobes to annoy my colleagues and that worked really well
> 
> My old eternalight features a high frequency (adjustable) strobe which can be used to inspect rotating machinery. It is also quite interesting to watch computer fans and electric toothbrushes moving in slo-mo...



Your third listed use is interesting...


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

My wife uses it whenever I pole dance.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 7, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> My wife uses it whenever I pole dance.


To blind herself lol? Sorry had to say that.


----------



## EdFromOhio (Sep 7, 2012)

For 2 things, mainly. 1> When riding my bike on a road, I have it pointed down so the spill and a flashing light on the pavement are what the auto drivers see. I don't care if it irritates them - it has prevented me from becoming roadkill. 2> When walking the dog at dusk (steady light for dark.) It's harder to see the light, even 900 lumens, at dusk.

It's also fun to shine the strobe on street signs. It looks like they're bouncing at you if your light is bright enough.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

EXZACTILY  


My wife sez we've been having a peeping Tom problem


----------



## jomox (Sep 7, 2012)

I usually use it just to let other potential dogs walkers know that I'm about with my dogs also. My dogs are dog friendly but some others are not around here so it's good to give a warning to avoid any potential dog fights etc. (Usually take dogs out on night walk) I don't shine it directly at people but it's there just so people know I am there.

I also use it in emergency situations, handy if a chopper flies past if needed. 

Also when in the country side sometimes walking on certain lanes you get off roaders driving down there, so it's good to give them a warning you are there. (And potentially with dogs also)


----------



## Loed7984 (Dec 15, 2015)

The main use I have for strobe is to signal my presence to vehicles when I'm in ambulance duty.
A second use is controversial here. As I used it a few time to defend myself. In Italy is legal to strobe everyone you want, i doesn't mean that I used strobe in an agressive way, I simply used it for taking a little more time for get away from bad situations. As disclaimer : if you think that a strobe can stop an aggresion you are wrong. It's a distraction device that allow you to runaway and stay safe.


----------



## jlennosh (Dec 27, 2015)

I have seen the strobe used by nightclub security to signal each other that they need help. When I seen it action the fast strobe did get attention fast and was easy to pick out


----------



## 1DaveN (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't use it for anything, because by the time I remember or figure out how to activate it, the zombie's already got me.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> believe it or not.... if you shine the strobe at bats you can see them fly in stop motion. i walk every night with the dogs and find myself watching the bats. seems stupid but it is a fact.



Cool!!

I use mine as the kids leave the room to enjoy watching them crash into door jams. Works everytime. 

It's almost as entertaining as giving dogs a glob of peanut butter on a saltine.


----------



## fieldvilleiowa (Dec 29, 2015)

bladesmith3 said:


> believe it or not.... if you shine the strobe at bats you can see them fly in stop motion. i walk every night with the dogs and find myself watching the bats. seems stupid but it is a fact.



I have bats by my house and i've never thought to try... I might finally have a use for strobe!


----------



## Hy10 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tha strobe function is for getting traffic lights to change when ur sitting at a red and no cars are even traveling in the road ur crossing. Works well for being seen when biking or walking at night especially in rain. We live in Pacific NW.


----------



## robscorpio (Nov 22, 2021)

I use it to annoy myself by accident in between functions I actually want .

ONCE - I did use it while changing a tire on the extreme side almost off the road on I 95 .
Pointed out back windshield fairly high above eye level / car flashers on / and I had a highway cone also a few hundred feet before car .

This was OFF the road beyond the lanes on extreme right .

But still extremely dangerous with South Florida aggressive drivers who are very self important and NEED _______ right now . lol


----------



## CHNeal (Nov 23, 2021)

Nothing. I don’t even own a light that has it anymore.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 23, 2021)

Hy10 said:


> Tha strobe function is for getting traffic lights to change when ur sitting at a red and no cars are even traveling in the road ur crossing. Works well for being seen when biking or walking at night especially in rain. We live in Pacific NW.


Does that really change the lights? Because if it does I think you have the only real useful use for a strobe.


----------



## awoodby (Nov 23, 2021)

cursing. when I accidentally activate it, I get to practice my curse words "stupid effing thing!"
i try to avoid buying lights that go "disco mode".


----------



## 3_gun (Nov 23, 2021)

Nothing. Have never used strobe for anything other than a toy. Might that change one day? Maybe but 15yrs into carrying a light with a strobe function, nothing yet.


----------



## besafe2 (Nov 23, 2021)

It’s absolutely a waste, never have.


----------



## 3oni (Nov 23, 2021)

I've never wanted a strobe mode in a pocket light or headlamp. I won't buy a light that makes that mode easy to access; fortunately, most of the lights I like tend to "hide" it behind a sufficiently arcane set of button presses that I'll never stumble across it. 

I use strobes as bike lights, but they're dedicated lights for that purpose and they don't do anything else.


----------



## Lark Hunter (Nov 24, 2021)

I've used it to get the attention of other worker(s) on a construction site at night... sometimes the equipment is too loud for someone to hear you on a two way radio or phone call/text, and this will easily grab their attention. I think I've used it on a night hike to show my location, too.

Old thread, but it seems the general consensus has remained the same... I could live without the strobe function, and I wish it wasn't in the regular rotation of functions on my lights, as it is of fairly limited use.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2021)

Lark Hunter said:


> I've used it to get the attention of other worker(s) on a construction site at night... sometimes the equipment is too loud for someone to hear you on a two way radio or phone call/text, and this will easily grab their attention. I think I've used it on a night hike to show my location, too.
> 
> Old thread, but it seems the general consensus has remained the same... I could live without the strobe function, and I wish it wasn't in the regular rotation of functions on my lights, as it is of fairly limited use.


I've only used a strobe a few times in my life:

My friend and his son were on the other side of a baseball stadium, during a day time game. While we were on the phone, a few seconds of strobe, and he found me right away.
Once when I entered a circus, Big Top tent, a few seconds of strobe pin pointed me, and my family could give me directions to their seats.

When the kids were younger, I gave them instructions to use it to help us locate them if somehow got separated in a crowd.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Nov 24, 2021)

Lark and Poppy above pretty much nailed it: strobe is good for signaling your location and grabbing people's attention. I've never used strobe for real, thankfully, but don't mind it existing in some form or other as long as it's buried away from the regular mode rotation.


----------

